# Goat won’t lay down! HELP!



## Mxxrgxxn (Jan 18, 2020)

Hello! I have a heavily pregnant doe that will not lay down. I have cameras on her and she has been sleeping standing up for two nights. I have my suspicions that it’s because she’s just so big and it’s uncomfortable to lay down. My concern though is that she has no udder and her ligaments are still really hard (so i don’t think she’s that close to delivery), but from her previous owner, her not bagging up until right before she delivers is normal for her. But is this normal, has anyone experienced this? With her being possibly a couple of days to weeks from delivery, I just feel like it’s not good for her to be standing 24/7, but maybe it’s not a problem? I just don’t want something to be wrong with her or her babies! Give me your thoughts!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

A few things I would do:

Give her a stool, concrete block, or something else to put her front feet up on, they often breather easier and help position the kids this way. Also make sure she is exercising (walking) plenty to position kids , spread out hay & water sources or let her free range a couple hours a day. 

Check her temperature rectally with a digital thermometer to make sure something is not brewing. Of particular concern could be pneumonia which will prevent a goat from laying down. 

Put down a whole bale of pine shavings in her favorite spot - sometimes some extra deep bedding can provide relief.


----------



## Mxxrgxxn (Jan 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Mxxrgxxn (Jan 18, 2020)

SalteyLove said:


> A few things I would do:
> 
> Give her a stool, concrete block, or something else to put her front feet up on, they often breather easier and help position the kids this way. Also make sure she is exercising (walking) plenty to position kids , spread out hay & water sources or let her free range a couple hours a day.
> 
> ...


Thank you, this info really helps!! I just checked the cameras and looks like she finally laid down... yay! (of course she would do this right after I posted this haha) Hopefully all is well now!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If you get a chance..theres an old thread called..THE DOE CODE! Please read it...it helps us humans understand! Lol lol enjoy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------

